# UGHH - return of the mange! Preg LGD



## woodsie (Apr 12, 2014)

Ughh...As I am expecting a litter out of Winnie the Pyr any day now, I was going over her condition and looking for any signs and discovered a bald patch under her collar on her neck and I suspect it is mange as I had those symptoms on some of my herd. I dosed everyone with ivermec in the flock except Winnie as she is pregnant and its off label for dogs (although my neighbour uses it on his dogs with no issues). The goats and sheep look good but Winnie is now showing symptoms when she is now overdue for these pups. I suspect it is in the straw bedding in the kennel I had her in as the doe that had the mange the worst was in there before. I could dump the bedding but it has a dirt floor and I will never get it all out and disinfected. 

So I have a huge dog house/ A-frame in adjoining pasture that has been vacant all winter and would work as whelping pen. So I cleaned it out, put diatameous earth down and then some area rugs down. Trouble is its not "her den" that she's used to and is sitting at the gate, giving me those "Pyr eyes". 

Oh and I also coated her neck with good quality honey and sprinkled her generously with DE which she loved. I figure those things are safest for a preggo bitch. 

Should I be cleaning out her old kennel and letting her whelp there instead because that is where she is used to or stear clear of infected area and put her in the other spot.

Thanks for the help!

and yes, I will be sure to post pics as soon as they are born. I have a huge waiting list this time that are bugging me for pics too.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I gave into the Pyr eyes and cleaned out her kennel, talk about deep litter, I pitched probably 15 wheelbarrow fulls out of there. Got it down to the dirt, sprinkled lots of DE. Made a 2x8 frame in the corner with carpet underneath. and fresh straw outside of the box. she's not impressed with all my hard work, but she's locked up in there and after a night is starting to adjust to the new accommodations. Let's hope we see pups soon!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2014)

That's tough. Sorry she is showing mange. Sounds like you are doing all you can for her. Waiting for pictures!!


----------

